# Unterschied KS Dropezone und Supernatural



## BSChris (30. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit Leute.
Hat wer eine nen Plan worin der Unterschied besteht zwischen einer
KS Dropzone und der KS Super Natural ?

Gruß
Ich


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2011)

*1.* Die KS "Supernatural"-Reihe für den All-Mountain/XC/Enduro Bereich mit 75-150mm Travel
*2.* Die KS "Dropzone"-Reihe für Enduro/Freeride und Downhill mit 75-125mm Travel


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (31. Oktober 2011)

Ahh gut gut. Hatte zwar im Bike Shop geschaut aber da stand nix von dem unterschied. Nu weiss ich es ja  Danke GeorgeP


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. April 2012)

wirklich gut? Hat nicht die Eine einen "Setback", die Andere nicht???


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> wirklich gut? Hat nicht die Eine einen "Setback", die Andere nicht???



Genauso ist es.


----------



## Aladan (2. Mai 2012)

Die Dropzone hat zu dem Setback auch eine 1-Schrauben-Klemmung. Supernatural 2


----------

